# First timer



## Angel_sparky (Jun 18, 2008)

Gooday furs of FA. 

I have been planing on trying to make my own fursuit from the day i first got my paws water in the furry fandom. And now that i have a pretty good idea on how i see myself in my fursonal I believe or so i think i am ready to get my next steps in trying to make one. I have all the basics skills that from where i stand now i well need. My sewing skills are top notch. but I am the type that i must see what i am ready so i can paint a better picture in my head. Any help well do. Thank you and have a nice day

Sparky.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 18, 2008)

I found a tutorial for making heads you might find useful ^^
http://forums.furtopia.org/index.php/topic,16315.0.html
I used it for my fursuit head =]


----------



## Angel_sparky (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks. i well have to read more on it this weekend.

i have been trying to join Furtopia for about 2 weeks and no luck. are they not taking anyone new?


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 18, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/

lots of info there, be sure to check the memories section for lots of FAQs and tutorials and only use the actuall community to post progress photos, final product photos and very specific questions AFTER looking through the data the community has to be sure the answer is not there first.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 19, 2008)

www.matrices.net


go there


----------



## Angel_sparky (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks for the links. what one would be a great type to start off with? the moving jaw looks to be something i may want to do sometime down the road. so in the first head i well want to try and build with out the moving jaw. also i want it to be friendly. sassy and sexy at the same time. so a move of a toon look.


----------

